# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Cataract of grijze staar - Artikel

## Leontien

*Cataract*
Cataract of grijze staar betekent de vertroebeling van de ooglens. De lens is dat deel van het oog, achter de pupilopening gelegen waardoorheen elk beeld dat wij waarnemen in het oog terecht komt. Deze lens is helder van structuur en doet de lichtstralen breken, zodat ze op het netvlies vallen. Cataract is dus niet een velletje dat over de ogen groeit, zoals vele mensen denken. Cataract is een vertroebeling van de lens zelf waardoor het zicht troebeler wordt en de kleuren minder intens worden. Er is een nood om meer licht te gebruiken bij het lezen, het contrast tussen de letters en de achtergrond vervaagt, er treedt een vergeling van de kleuren op, de omgeving wordt mistig. Men zou het kunnen vergelijken met het kijken door een vuil venster. 
Veel patiënten worden gevoeliger voor licht en autorijden wordt gevaarlijker, vooral s nachts. 

*Hoe ontstaat cataract?*
Meestal gaat het om een normaal verouderingsproces. Cataract is de hoofdoorzaak van slechtziendheid boven de leeftijd van 55 jaar. Boven 75 jaar zou ongeveer de helft van de bevolking in meer of mindere mate aan cataract lijden.
Soms is cataract het gevolg van aandoeningen zoals diabetes. Glaucoom is een belangrijke risicofactor. Cataract komt ook meer voor bij verhoogde bloeddruk en reumatoide artritis.
Ook sommige geneesmiddelen zoals cortisone kunnen bij langdurig gebruik cataract veroorzaken. Of ook puffers met cortisone zoals gebruikt worden door astma-patiënten de kans op cataract verhogen is niet duidelijk. Studies geven tegenstrijdige resultaten. Andere geneesmiddelen die in verband worden gebracht met cataract zijn o.m. aspirine (de studies zijn evenwel tegenstrijdig, sommige studies komen zelfs tot het besluit dat aspirine het risico zou verminderen) en psoralenen (een geneesmiddel dat gebruikt wordt in lichttherapie bij o;m. psoriasis). 
Cataract kan aangeboren zijn. Als beide ouders cataract hebben gehad, dan is het ook mogelijk dat het kind dit op oudere leeftijd ook zal hebben. 
Het kan het gevolg van een ongeval of langdurige blootstelling aan UV-licht. 
Studies hebben ook aangetoond dat roken het risico tot cataractvorming verhoogt. Ook alcoholverbruik (vooral bier) zou het risico verhogen. 
Cataract komt uitzonderlijk ook op jonge leeftijd voor. Dat kan een gevolg zijn van een erfelijke factor, maar ook van een infectie van de moeder of alcohol- of drugmisbruik tijdens de zwangerschap. 

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van cataract bestaat altijd uit een operatie waarbij de ooglens wordt vervangen door een kunstlens. Deze ingreep gebeurt meestal ambulant met lokale verdoving door druppels (in plaats van een inspuiting). 
Via een kleine insnijding in het hoornvlies wordt een sonde in het oog gebracht die door middel van ultrasonen de ooglens in kleine stukken verbrijzelt die daarna kunnen opgezogen worden. Dit noemt men de phaco-emulcificatietechniek. Dan wordt er een plooibare kunstlens in het leeggemaakte lenskapsel geplaatst. 
Door plaatsing van een multifocale lens is het mogelijk om zowel ver als dicht scherp te stellen. Men kan dit enigszins vergelijken met het visueel comfort verkregen door het dragen van een multifocale (progressieve) bril. Men krijgt hierdoor de visuele soepelheid terug welke men progressief is verloren geraakt vanaf de leeftijd van veertig jaar. De eventueel voorafbestaande refractieafwijking (bril afhankelijkheid ook om ver te zien) zal men eveneens proberen te minimaliseren.

*Verwikkelingen* 
Een cataract-operatie kan glaucoom (waarbij de druk in het oog gevaarlijk verhoogt) veroorzaken. Om dit en andere mogelijke verwikkelingen te vermijden moeten enkele voorzorgsmaatregelen worden genomen tijdens de eerste dagen na de operatie:
 het oog wordt afgedekt
 oogdruppels
 geen zware fysieke inspanningen
 vermijd het hoofd te diep te buigen (buig door de knieën om iets op te heffen of om de schoenen te knopen)
 niet lezen
 slapen op de rug of op de niet-geopereerde zijde.
Daags na de operatie en enkele dagen later volgt een controlebezoek bij de oogarts. Hevige pijn is steeds een dringende reden om uw oogarts te raadplegen.
Bij een aantal personen treedt na verloop van enkele maanden of jaren een zg. secundaire cataract of nastaar op. Dit betekent dat het achterste lenskapsel waarin de kunstlens is geplaatst, troebel wordt zodat het zicht terug waziger wordt. Dit een goedaardige en meestal laattijdige verwikkeling welke optreedt na ongeveer één derde der cataractoperaties. Door middel van een yaglaser kan op een snelle en pijnloze manier een opening in het kapsel gemaakt worden zodat het zicht opnieuw helder wordt. 

*Wanneer is een operatie aangewezen?*
Een operatie is zelden dringend. Of en wanneer de ingreep moet gebeuren, is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren zoals de ernst van het gezichtsverlies en de mate waarin dagelijkse werkzaamheden of beroepsactiviteiten in het gedrang komen.
Bij kinderen met een aangeboren cataract wordt een operatie zo snel mogelijk, liefst binnen vier maanden, aangeraden. Wanneer beide ogen zijn aangetast, worden ze op een verschillend tijdstip geopereerd.
Bij oudere kinderen kan de lens vervangen worden vanaf de leeftijd van vijf jaar. Er bestaan echter nog onvoldoende studies om de evolutie op lange termijn te kennen.


Bron: gezondheid.be

----------

